# 130km MTB Strandrace in NL



## pollux8 (13. September 2007)

Am  28.10 startet das längste MTB Strandrennen Europas Von Hoek van Holland nach Den Helder. 
So wie letztes Jahr gewann Ramsens Bekkent bei starken Rückenwind (Südwest) die Distance in 3:30 Std .Bleibt nur zu hoffen,das dieses Jahr nicht der Wind von vorne kommt,dann gibt es solche Bedingungen wie in meine Fotogalerie 
Mehr Infos unter www.beachbiking.nl


----------



## pollux8 (20. September 2007)

Ist nicht so Euer Ding???Ich als ehemaliger Windsurfer liebe die rauhe Nordsee,Ich bin auch noch nicht mit gefahren aber ich denke,das 130km Beachbiking  eine neue Herausvorderung , und ein Abenteuer ist,wie die üblichen Marathons auf Schotterpisten.Nach einer Tagesfahrt wird das Bike durch Salzluft auch nicht angegriffen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (20. September 2007)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Am  28.10 startet das längste MTB Strandrennen Europas Von Hoek van Holland nach Den Helder.
> So wie letztes Jahr gewann Ramsens Bekkent bei starken Rückenwind (Südwest) die Distance in 3:30 Std .


Äh - damit willst Du sagen, daß der sieger für dieses Jahr auch schon feststeht? Sehr singlespeedy...  


> Mehr Infos unter www.beachbiking.nl


So man denn holländisch kann...

Vielleicht nächstes Jahr, wenn der Sieger noch nicht feststeht und ich wenigstens ein bißchen fitter bin als dieses Jahr.

E.


----------



## Wave (20. September 2007)

wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?? 130km und 0 höhenmeter?!
nur an der wasserkante entlang?

hab leider keine ahnung was da abgeht. intresse allerdings schon


----------



## BaSiS (20. September 2007)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Ist nicht so Euer Ding???Ich als ehemaliger Windsurfer liebe die rauhe Nordsee,Ich bin auch noch nicht mit gefahren aber ich denke,das 130km Beachbiking  eine neue Herausvorderung , und ein Abenteuer ist,wie die üblichen Marathons auf Schotterpisten.Nach einer Tagesfahrt wird das Bike durch Salzluft auch nicht angegriffen werden.


ich stell's mir schon recht geil vor - nur die Anreise ...
und so geht's wohl vielen


----------



## pollux8 (20. September 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?? 130km und 0 höhenmeter?!
> nur an der wasserkante entlang?
> 
> hab leider keine ahnung was da abgeht. intresse allerdings schon



 
Die Veranstalter haben sich schon den längsten Tag ausgesucht wo Ebbe ist,allerdings muß man das Ziel in 8 Std erreicht haben,dann kommt die Flut.und dann gibt es Passagen wo du weichen Sand hast. 
Strandreifen von Big Apple muß man schon aufziehen ,das bringt 30% mehr Leistung.Bei Südwest macht das Rennen riesen Spaß.
Bis jetzt bin ich im januar das Strandrennen egmomd-Pier-egmond mit gefahren.Da waren 2600 Teilnemer an Start.http://www.egmondpieregmond.nl/


----------



## mountain 31 (26. September 2007)

Hi Pollux!

Das sieht ja richtig genial aus und ich weiß das die Holländer Radsportevents gut organisiert bekommen. Ein deutscher Teilnehmer steht schon auf der Liste aus Vreden. Das bist doch bestimmt dann du!?

Auch das Januarevent reizt mich.

Aber 130 km und das im Sand und bei Gegenwind halte ich für mich nicht schaffbar. Also ich bräuchte ich zumindest Rückenwind  

Weißt du von welcher Seite der in der Regel da bläst? Und geht das nur durch den tiefen Sand oder auch über den festgedrückten?

Ich muß auf jeden Fall mal am WE die 130 KM knacken und mal schauen wie ich fühle. Ich muß zugegen das Touren von 100 km zwar vorkommen aber doch eher selten sind.

CU


----------



## pollux8 (6. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin von meinen Nordsee Urlaub in Holland gerade zurück gekommen.und bin die Strecke abgefahren.bei leichten Nordostwind im Rücken.Im ersten Tag von Bergen aan Zee nach Hoek van Holland.(98km)in 5 Std und Bergen aan Zee nach Den Helder (37km)in 2 Std Seiten Wind.Kein Km war langweilig.In Wijk aan Zee muß man sich mit den Boot für einen Euro rübersetzen lassen.und den Haven von Scheveningen muß man umfahren. 
Von meinen Leistung schaffe ich die 100km Sauerland Marathons auch nur in 6Std.Das beste ist.Man fährt mit den Zug nach Hoek van Holland.und fährt mit den Zug von Den Helder wieder nach Hause.Das kostet von der Grenze mit Fahrad 60 Euro.Also Es bleiben Euch noch 3 Wochen Bedenkzeit


----------



## Casey Riback (6. Oktober 2007)

Das hört sich echt witzig an. Evtl. pack ich am 27. das Rad ins Auto und düs da hin. Käme in diesem Fall aus Kassel und könnte unterwegs noch jemanden einsammeln. Aber wie gesagt, kann mich jetzt noch nicht festlegen.


----------



## pollux8 (13. Oktober 2007)

Die Nachfrage nach den schwersten Marathon im Nördlichem Gebiet läuft schleppent gut bis schlecht.Bis jetzt bin ich der einzigste Germane,der das Abenteuer auf sich nimmt.Dabei ist am 27.10 die Uhrumstellung,da hat man nach einer ungeschlafende Nacht noch eine Std gut. 
Wenns Wetter mitspielt wird es zum Highlight der Saison.
Nehmt es einfach als Strandurlaub,wo man sich die Beine vertritt.


----------



## mountain 31 (15. Oktober 2007)

Der 27. hat sich für mich leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen erledigt. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und viel Erfolg. Bitte eröffnet doch schon mal nen threat für das Januarrennen.


CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich mag die Nordsee und ich mag Biken. Aber beides zusammen???

Klingt interessant und irgendwie anders. Aber meinem Stahlrahmen wollte ich das NICHT zumuten. Die Fotos gucke ich mir dennoch gerne an


----------



## pollux8 (23. Oktober 2007)

Noch ein paar informationen für den Strandrace.Sonntag soll es wärmer werden und der Wind kommt im Rücken (vom Süden)bis jetzt.Zumindes kommt er nicht von vorne. Das wäre die letzte Chance auf Stand By Basis zu kommen.


----------



## pollux8 (29. Oktober 2007)

Traumbedingungen beim Strandmarathon Südliche Rückenwinde von 4-7 Windstärken gaben 350 Biker eine menge Spaß die 130km auf sich zu nehmen. Gewonnen hat mal wieder Ramsens Bekkent in 3:29 :ich als einziger Deutscher kam mit 5:18 ins Ziel.mit einen 25ziger Schnitt.Ein Traumwochenende,die sich die Deutschen Biker mal fürs nächste Jahr vormerken solln
Bilder gibt es unter http://www.harfoto.nl/
und http://wimlemmers.nl/foto/ http://www.beachbiking.nl/


----------

